# How would you edit this?



## duydaniel (Jun 10, 2013)

http://www.mediafire.com/?wapaxgbqn7y0rbh

Thank you ;D


----------



## pdirestajr (Jun 10, 2013)

Hmm, kind of an odd photo to post for this game: The "subject" isn't even in focus so it's kinda hard to crop in- and it's needed because the bird is the focal point. If it were a "landscape" shot with a nice large DOF, with the bird flying through it (with slight motion blur), it would have been a much stronger image.


----------



## agierke (Jun 10, 2013)

i wouldn't edit it as the focus missed. i would curse under my breath and then check my calendar for when i could go shoot again.


----------



## K-amps (Jun 10, 2013)

I would do it like this. 

Focus is not too bad, there is some motion blur and it is not razor sharp, but certainly usable.


----------



## Harry Muff (Jun 10, 2013)

Sorry but...

It's out of focus, too small in the frame and slightly underexposed.


I don't think it's worth it.


----------

